# North East Scotland Meet * Pics on Page 5*



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey all

I know the National Event is soon to take place but I also know that there are not that many travelling down from this area. With this in mind I thought it may not be a bad idea to suggest arranging a local meet in the not too distant future. End of August would be my suggestion and perhaps a run out to Braemar direction - stunning scenery and the roads aren't bad either :wink:

Thoughts?

NB. I have emailed a number of customers who drive a variety of vehicles so this may not be an all TT affair. It just seems a shame to exclude a number of fellow petrol heads and also allows everyone to see a few other performance related Audis' on the road 

**UPDATE**

30/8 Saturday

RK07 - 2 - Not sure
Phope - S3 or TT
Hev - As above
ChrisAbdn 2? - TT (or could be new A4, TTS or VW Golf :roll:  )
xbl 1? - TT
Stuart - 2 - TT
Craig 1 RS4
ff02 (Francesco and Clara) 2 TT
Sue - 1 TT
Dave - Porsche
Sue - 1 more TT!
Stuart - A4 DTM
Gordon - S3


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

sounds like a plan matthew ... end of august should be ok, nothing much planned as yet ... keep me posted.

c.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

A4s also welcome aswell Chris :wink:


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

Sounds good to me too.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Suggested date of 30/8 (Saturday) - Thread title updated.


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

reckon the 30th should work for me.


----------



## xbl (Mar 3, 2008)

30th OK with me


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Great stuff Ade - glad to see the email founds its way to you


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I think that we will give this one a miss 500+ miles in a day is a but much


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> I think that we will give this one a miss 500+ miles in a day is a but much


Ah ha - going for the covert approach again


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I think that we will give this one a miss 500+ miles in a day is a but much
> ...


I wish :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

We'll be up for it


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Great stuff Peter and Hev 

Anyone got any ideas as to what they'd like to do - a meal out? Swap four wheels for two and hire some bikes at Aviemore to explore a few forest trails?


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

I think I've expressed previously, but my preference for meets is to go out for a drive in our cars on some good roads, stopping occasionally for photo ops and banter.

Distance is also an issue for me, due to the price of petrol / cost of a tank, there's only so much I'm prepared to commit to just going for a drive (especially just in the one day).

Ideally then, a shoot out to somewhere like Braemar would suit me fine ... taking in lunch whilst we're there would be ideal.

Not averse to heading out for an evening meal, but it's generally more difficult to free myself up socially of an evening at a weekend than it is to go for a drive during the day ... regardless, a meal in the evening would need to be at the end of a good day's driving, don't you think?

That said, depending what the missus says, I wouldn't be overly averse to camping overnight somewhere ... although the last time we went camping was in the Golf, which was fully laden - be pointless taking anything other than the TT (it's an Audi meet after all), so would have to travel light, as I suspect a heavy TT doesn't handle as well - mag ride or not!

C.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Camping?! Lets leave that idea to float and see what people's thoughts are. I'm up for it 

Now where did I last see some marshmallows - they'd be ideal for a camp fire


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't think camping is a practical option for me.

I could only really justify a 'local' cruise if I'm to come along.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Flyboyben said:


> I don't think camping is a practical option for me.
> 
> I could only really justify a 'local' cruise if I'm to come along.


Are you ok with Braemar Ben?


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

should be


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Ok, so lets say Braemar. Anyone know a good place for lunch out that way? I would ask if Balmoral would lay the table for us but would prefer somewhere a little more elusive :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

RK07 said:


> Camping?! Lets leave that idea to float and see what people's thoughts are.


Where do I plug in my hair-dryer? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hev said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > Camping?! Lets leave that idea to float and see what people's thoughts are.
> ...


Just bring your old Roadster - no need for a hair dryer then


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

RK07 said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > RK07 said:
> ...


I WANT A ROADSTER AGAIN!!!!    .......but I want to keep Bob too 

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Just make sure you don't come and visit anytime soon because there is definately _not_ a TTS roadster in the showroom.

And tell that soon to be husband of yours to stop looking at Porkers :roll:  :lol:


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

RK07 said:


> Now where did I last see some marshmallows - they'd be ideal for a camp fire


i wonder? leave that to me ... i've got f*ckin' marshmallows coming out of every orifice!! :roll: 

if we're just going for a drive it's likely i might just come solo ... but will speak to 'er indoors on the day ... if i'm on my own i don't have to wear earplugs for the screaming, you see! 

c.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

chrisabdn said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > Now where did I last see some marshmallows - they'd be ideal for a camp fire
> ...


I'll give Claire a hand written invitation at the fish festival - that way she'll feel obliged to attend :lol:


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

whilst you're at it you can convince her that replacing the v6 with a tt-s is a great idea!!

i know you'll laugh but, after slaying the diesel demon in my head, for some reason i've got an overwhelming urge to get a tt-s.

go figure!

yeah i know, i'm just fickle!

what's the waiting time on one of those anyhoo?

what was that about a porker?

:wink:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Now I would never suggest that a customer is fickle - but then I hate to argue with customers either :wink:

How about you and Hev start a bidding war for the TTS roadster that is _not_ in our showroom... 

If you wanted to order one you'd be looking at a possible Christmas present [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

RK07 said:


> If you wanted to order one you'd be looking at a possible Christmas present [smiley=santa.gif]


... and a very generous xmas present it would be too ... thankyou, i accept 

... i will get you some socks in return - and a selection box ... :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

What?!!!! No knitted jumper?! The deals off :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just let me know if you want a shot of the TTS


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

RK07 said:


> Just let me know if you want a shot of the TTS


you're a bad man ... a bad, bad, man ... you know i'll buy one, that's what happened last time ... i'm steering well clear!

c.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

You think I'm giving up that easy... mwuhahahahah :lol:

Well Peter has it booked tomorrow so you just set the date... I think it will be at the Fish Festival actually. I'll set up a one person only raffle :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I'll give you the jumper!  ...........Matthew - if you can tempt phope away from porsche porn then go ahead!!!

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

hmph!!! He has just 'fessed up to asking you NOT to tell me you had a sprint blue TTS roadster in :x










Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hev said:


> hmph!!! He has just 'fessed up to asking you NOT to tell me you had a sprint blue TTS roadster in :x
> 
> Hev x


What sprint blue TTS Roadster? :wink:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

We have at least one Audi that is not a TT - Alex, one of my S6 customers, will be joining us too


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

<cough>

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

You got a tickly cough there?!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Yip! :lol:

..............and I'm saddled with Bertie....AGAIN!.....I can see a car-shopping jaunt happening very soon :x :roll: 
<sheesh>

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hev said:


> Yip! :lol:
> 
> ..............and I'm saddled with Bertie....AGAIN!.....I can see a car-shopping jaunt happening very soon :x :roll:
> <sheesh>
> ...


As if you don't like car shopping :lol:

Lovely TTS in the showroom...    Bob and Babs :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hrrrmmm, don't tempt me!

I think he is tossing up between VW, Audi and Porsche!.......I've told him just to get the Porsche and be done with it (how much porn can a girl take in her house! - car porn I mean!)....just satisfy the urge.........although I'm not sure the bank will let him satisfy the urge :lol: ........I want Bob back [smiley=bigcry.gif] ........could be mooching this weekend methinks :roll:

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hev said:


> I've told him just to get the Porsche and be done with it
> 
> Hev x


 :x :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> Hrrrmmm, don't tempt me!
> 
> I think he is tossing up between VW, Audi and Porsche!.......I've told him just to get the Porsche and be done with it (how much porn can a girl take in her house! - car porn I mean!)....just satisfy the urge.........although I'm not sure the bank will let him satisfy the urge :lol: ........I want Bob back [smiley=bigcry.gif] ........could be mooching this weekend methinks :roll:
> 
> Hev x


I told him what I thought :wink:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Hrrrmmm, don't tempt me!
> ...


You support Newcastle -'nuff said  :lol: :wink: Hope you and Val are both well - Naomi also says hi 

Anyone got any ideas for a pub?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Both doing great but back to work tomorow :? You would have liked what i told him ,honest. :roll:


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

i seem to recall braemar itself being a little poor on the places to eat front ... here's a link:

http://www.braemarscotland.co.uk/visiting_braemar/food_and_drink.htm

i seem to recall space being an issue in some of these venues, and serving times - but it's tourist season, so we should be ok.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i see that nobody told me about this one....................... is it because i nearly killed an old lady last time :roll:

she looked innocent enough









then i pissed her off  









but when i asked her what the problem was she suddenly changed her mind :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Just thought you'd find the thread Kammy 

So are you up for it too?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Right then ladies and gents...

Just received the following from an RS4 customer of mine who I'm trying to tempt into joining the fun....

Also, the Braemar road is likely to be filled with caravans and if it's not you will get there in under an hour !!! What about a blast down to Perthshire and the surrounding areas down there. Pitlochry and over Glenshee then back via Ballater Aboyne etc ???

Thoughts? I guess this makes sense but just want to make sure that everyone is ok with this - hopefully we will be treated to some fine weather and good views especially if we come over the Glenshee way 8)

I am returning a customer's car to the Perth area on Wednesday and collecting an S3 - wil head back this way and have a rekkie. Will also post up some tempting photos if the weather permits


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

i wonder which customer's s3 you're collecting :roll:

guess it depends on the route, and how much of a day we're planning on making of it? how would you propose getting to perthshire? if it's a dual carriageway blast via dundee before we hit the good roads then count me out.

i've no problem going to braemar via glenshee, it's a great road, and i've never had trouble being stuck behind traffic ... it's a fairly well sighted road in most parts, if a bit twisty, and we should all have the power to roast past anything too slow ... plus we all seem sensible enough, so it's not like we'll be travelling at warp speed anyway - as long as everyone's making progress it won't matter.

as for the chap in the rs4 i'd be more worried about him leaving the rest of us behind, i shouldn't imagine any caravans are going to give him much bother.

i'd anticipated a 10/11ish start, hour or so drive to braemar, lunch, back in town by 4/5ish ... i've got plans for the evening so can't be much later than that ... and starting much earlier doesn't appeal on a saturday <yawn>


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Good stuff Chris but its not Peter and Hev's S3. Its our demo that we've got out to a customer.

Should be good if we can get a variety of cars. We've got an S6 included and possibly an R8 although I know the chap in question has a busy schedule so won't know for definite until closer to the date.

I was going to suggest cutting across to Dunkeld from Forfar but I'm sure if I look into it a bit deeper then there will be a road further north that will drop us down to that area. There is an exit near to Brechin that heads of by Peggy Sues (or whatever the cafe place is called).

I guess what the RS4 chap is trying to say is that whilst a small number of cars may pass a caravan at ease in one go it will be a bit more tricky getting a longer convoy of cars past in one go. Still to see what car I will be bringing although I do have a plan :roll:  :wink:


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

RK07 said:


> I guess what the RS4 chap is trying to say is that whilst a small number of cars may pass a caravan at ease in one go it will be a bit more tricky getting a longer convoy of cars past in one go.


fair point, although we all know where we're going, and any stragglers (which will probably include me) will get past at the next opportunity ... i imagine we'll stop for photo ops, but again should see those in plenty of time, and if anyone misses them whilst trying to catch up they can always do a u-ey further up.

i was pretty comfortable with the 'deen - braemar - return plan, but if there's any change i'll need to have a think :?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

No worries Chris - I'll wait for other people's thoughts and then see what suits most. I too need to be back in Aberdeen for an evening function but that could mean getting in for circa 7pm.

I've got a couple of customers planning on sending info through to me from previous trips they have organised via other owners clubs so I'll post some suggestions up to see what takes people's fancy


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Right then Ladies and Gents

I'm now in a position to spend a bit more time organising this and move things forward. The plan as things stand is to head in the general direction of Dunkeld and Pitlochry and then up Glenshee and across from Braemar. Plenty of good driving and weather permitting, perhaps some good photo opportunities. As before I have few customers who don't frequent the forum but who are keen to attend and this should give a good mix of vehicles from across the Audi range.

Now for the good news, subject to finding somewhere that can accomodate us all, I have spoken with our Head of Business and made him aware that you're not really that bad a group of people (ok I stretched the truth  ) and that I would like it if we were to cover the cost of lunch. I'm pleased to say that he has agreed and we will be settling the tab 

So, if I can get people's thoughts of places to eat - criteria being ample parking and good food - and we'll add a few more ideas as we go along


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Free food  ,where do I sign up? Only joking honest.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Lol - don't tell trev!!! He'll not eat for a week in anticipation ... just remember ofc to feed him please!!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

saint said:


> Lol - don't tell trev!!! He'll not eat for a week in anticipation ... just remember ofc to feed him please!!!


free food !!! On my way.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Everyone on this should now have received an email - please let me know if this is not the case.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

RK07 said:


> Everyone on this should now have received an email - please let me know if this is not the case.


Not us 

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hev said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone on this should now have received an email - please let me know if this is not the case.
> ...


Hey Hev 

I sent Peter an email to the email address that he pm'd to me last week. PM me a different address and I'll forward it to you first thing tomorrow


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

pm sent 

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Email sent earlier on


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

is there any reason why we've started arranging meets via PM's and emails???

This cant be very 'new TT owner' friendly surely???


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hello

I've got a few people coming who are not on the forum so its just easier and less time consuming to email everyone in one go. We do have six, possibly seven TTs, four of which are forum users so hopeful we haven't offended anyone 

Sadly with work constraints and more DIY projects ongoing at home than I care to remember, time is very restricted at the moment and with the fact that there hasn't been that much interaction on the thread I have found it more effective to email people.

Of course if you would like details just ask and I'll send you the info


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

MonTheFish said:


> is there any reason why we've started arranging meets via PM's and emails???
> 
> This cant be very 'new TT owner' friendly surely???


what does the rest of the content of this topic refer to? looks suspiciously like arranging a meet via the forum to me.

this post has been active for some time, anyone who's interested knows about it, all are welcome.

matthew's doing his best, give him a break.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Cheers for the support Chris. Hopefully everyone who is coming along will have a good time which I guess is what this is all about 

Saying that it would go against the nature of the forum if people weren't free to give their opinions and thoughts and hopefully my previous reply addressed MTF's comments. I would prefer it for people to feel comfortable with providing their feedback as this will only allow us to make the meets better, and hopefully bigger 

I will speak with Hev a bit more about this on Saturday but I am hoping that we (work) can develop this aspect of involvement with our customers and maybe arrange something quarterley perhaps...


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

chrisabdn said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> > is there any reason why we've started arranging meets via PM's and emails???
> ...


Interesting post edit there Chris but its good that you have seen the need to add in that everyone is welcome...as everyone should be....

Glad you also took out the dig reference too....as that wasn't my intention as you've probably seen on re-reading the post...and as Matthew says everyone is entitled to an opinion ...I'm not saying I'm right or wrong just expressing it.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Good stuff.

Also late entries from an A4 DTM and also a Imola S3 8)


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

MonTheFish said:


> Interesting post edit there Chris but its good that you have seen the need to add in that everyone is welcome...as everyone should be....
> 
> Glad you also took out the dig reference too....as that wasn't my intention as you've probably seen on re-reading the post...and as Matthew says everyone is entitled to an opinion ...I'm not saying I'm right or wrong just expressing it.


ha ha, yes, i hadn't seen the point of your post initially - didn't make sense to me (still doesn't) - but on reading my retort i did realise i was a little harsh, sorry about that.

we should all perhaps think before we post, but that's the beauty of the edit button.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey folks, looks like we will be bringing both cars along. Bob is getting new feet fitted at 9am in Aberdeen, so I'll meet you at Cairn 'O Mount at 10am with Keith :lol: and phope will catch us up. Best I should plant a few trees to make up for the carbon footprint!

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Great day everyone  Nice to see a few different cars on the roads and good company too. Shame about Keith but hopefully he'll get a new shoe to get him going again. At least it happened where it did and not near Aberfeldy.

Anyhoo here are a few pics of the day 8)

Thank you Audi for providing us with choice 8)










Great scenery and great car even if 14.5mpg is a touch eye watering :lol:










No, it wasn't a traffic officer standing at the side of the road


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Also Hev Nav has received a 'product enhancement' and is now known as FrancescoNav :lol: :wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Cool day - cheers Matt...thanks for lunch...Aberdeen Audi will get my vote in the Audi Driver awards :mrgreen:

Thanks to all for helping Hev with the change of wheel on the S3 before I arrived - top guys



















Expensive car park :lol:










The beast...I was shocked at how quickly a 2 ton car could accelerate away, and how nimble it seemed on the twists










Quick snap of Matt as we piled into a corner at speed


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

phope said:


> Cool day - cheers Matt...thanks for lunch...Aberdeen Audi will get my vote in the Audi Driver awards :mrgreen:


Cheers Peter 



phope said:


> Thanks to all for helping Hev with the change of wheel on the S3 before I arrived - top guys


No worries, good effort by all. Might be worth checking the tightness of the wheel studs before you take the S3 for a new shoe.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

A few more....


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Oooooooo! Can you email the original of Bob? (and the photoshoped one too)??

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Done.

Off to modify the chicken hoose now...


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

Looks like a great day. Shame I couldn't make it. Hopefully next time


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

No worries Ben - I'll have to start thinking about what car to bring next time


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

you could bring a Q5 and drive it up the cairn on the cairn o'mount! Or has that been done before :wink:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

For the record that was a Q7 and by the way I have no knowledge of what you are refering to :roll:


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't know! What is it with you southerners who come up here in your big Chelsea tractors and drive up the side of scottish hills? :lol: Clarkson in the Disco was bad enough.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

I do climb them too you know


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

who had the white mk1 

tis nice :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

RK07 said:


> I do climb them too you know


THat's an easy one... may aswell do Ben Lawers


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Done that one too


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

RK07 said:


> Done that one too


Lol - yeah... you start halfway up and bag two!


----------

